# Is macro dying?



## xiangji (Sep 3, 2009)

I just started to get into macro but it seems to be one of the slowest sections on this forum... 

COME OOOON!!!!  I NEED SOME INSPIRATION GUYS!!!! 

show me your work!!!!  :er:


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 3, 2009)

Most of mine were posted before we got a macro forum, and I've been slow to add new ones.

Macro is faaaarrr from dying.  Sometime this weekend, I'll get some new ones up - just for you, lol!


----------



## mishele (Sep 3, 2009)

My Macro lens in my most used lens....lol Love that thing. I ll get some of mine out too. I posted some of the ones I love already.


----------



## Overread (Sep 3, 2009)

Marco dieing????????????
What rock you living under  everyone is getting into macro - there have been loads of people take it up and there are some fantastic people out there shooting shots!

As for TPF we get a good amount of buggy shots - but not as much commenting sadly - so go on start commenting, its always welcome - and the more coments given the more chance that more macro will appear too


----------



## kundalini (Sep 3, 2009)

Is this a challenge?  I just went out and shot a spider......

I'm on the phone with Adorama atm, so I'll process when done.


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 3, 2009)

kundalini said:


> I just went out and shot a spider......



...Overkill?  Couldn't you just have used your shoe?

Unless it was a huge, ugly spider with fangs - I would have shot it too.


----------



## Overread (Sep 3, 2009)

kundalini said:


> I'm on the phone with Adorama atm, so I'll process when done.



oooh new toys?


----------



## kundalini (Sep 3, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> ...Overkill? Couldn't you just have used your shoe?


You know, I get the same $hit when I tell someone that I'm shooting dogs on Tuesday nights. Some of last nights bounty. (Acutally, I'm a volunteer at my local shelter. Please spay or neuter your pets.)




 



 



 

No Michael Vick here. ​ 


Overread said:


> oooh new toys?


Yup, the main item is in the cart..... now some accessories. 


_(shhhhh, can you keep a secret?  Adorama has refurbed SB-800's in stock.)_


----------



## dl4449 (Sep 3, 2009)

Wow Kundalini if I didnt just get a new puppy I would have to have that first one.
And yes she is spayed
Troy


----------



## kundalini (Sep 3, 2009)

Okay, finished the deal. Another refurbed SB-800 and some light modifiers to boot from Adarama. They are hard little buggers to find nowadays.

Now, the challenge by young Mr. xiangji. I'm probably not up for a good showing, but here's what I caught this evening. The spider that only needs a shoe, not a 12ga.




 



 

Until someone else posts, I WIN!!!!​ 


Crap, now I see the spots. Oh, well.... it's a deep subject.​


----------



## skieur (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm sure my daughter would not appreciate those, but great shots!  You do win!

skieur


----------



## Overread (Sep 3, 2009)

not as pretty as the spider, but its closer than the spider 
Nice little bit of 70mm macro lens + 1.4TC + Raynox DCR 250 for some silly magnifcation


----------



## PhotoXopher (Sep 3, 2009)

The main reason I hate macro is because it brings things I hate into extreme detail.


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 3, 2009)

N0YZE said:


> The main reason I hate macro is because it brings things I hate into extreme detail.



Not all macro is bugs.






I think I've posted that before...  Not sure.


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 3, 2009)

kundalini said:


> You know, I get the same $hit when I tell someone that I'm shooting [...]



Yeah, I know - it was the stupid and obvious joke, but I just couldn't help myself.  

Hope you understand.


----------



## Wyjid (Sep 3, 2009)

Overread said:


> not as pretty as the spider, but its closer than the spider
> Nice little bit of 70mm macro lens + 1.4TC + Raynox DCR 250 for some silly magnifcation


 

ARGH! i'm jealous, if i only had that setup when i shot this!!!


----------



## ToddLange (Sep 4, 2009)

it cant be dying! cause im bout to get me a macro lens!


----------



## 512 (Sep 4, 2009)

it's up to me: Garofano | FotoBlog
fuji s6500fd with a self-made macro lens.
macros are also flowers


----------



## kundalini (Sep 4, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> Yeah, I know - it was the stupid and obvious joke, but I just couldn't help myself.
> 
> Hope you understand.


    I need to thank you for the setup so I could show off some of my puppies.  I bet all of us get a similar smartalleck comment from non-shooters at some time.


----------



## kundalini (Sep 4, 2009)

Overread said:


> not as pretty as the spider, but its closer than the spider


 Yes, it's closer but 1) the entire spider is in frame 2) I was interrupting it's dinner and it was none too pleased about that.


----------



## Goontz (Sep 4, 2009)

*shudder* Kundalini, that thing definitely would have met the bottom the nearest shoe if I saw it! :mrgreen:


----------



## xiangji (Sep 4, 2009)

Overread said:


> Marco dieing????????????


 
Yes dying... I dunno what "dieing" means 

thx for your feedback everyone :thumbup:


----------



## robdavis305 (Sep 5, 2009)

Im new to the forum and photography and since seeing these macro photos im buying one as soon as i get the funds


----------



## Battou (Sep 5, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> Most of mine were posted before we got a macro forum, and I've been slow to add new ones.
> 
> Macro is faaaarrr from dying.  Sometime this weekend, I'll get some new ones up - just for you, lol!



Ditto....

in fact I just might repost some old ones just for you, lol!


----------



## doenoe (Sep 6, 2009)

think im going out today and shoot some bugs. And macro is nowhere near being dead


----------

